# Brand New Wiper Blades Chattering



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I recently purchased new blades this past summer and the passenger side chattered right from the get-go. I got the service reps to look at it and they did all the usual stuff from scrubbing down the windshield to cleaning off the blades. Nothing helped and so after my road trip when the next servicing was due I told them the issue hadn't been fixed. They replaced the blade and unfortunately the issue is STILL there. I can't figure out if I managed to get two dud blades in a row or if there is something coming out from under the hood on the passenger side that is affecting the blade. I find that hard to believe because the original blade never had that issue. Its only been the replacement blades that have and are doing this. It may seem like a nitpicky niggly little thing but I cannot stand a chattering wiper blade and when the original one never did that it really makes it that much more annoying. Has anyone experienced this yet?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Is the noise is coming from the blade itself; is the windshield wet enough for it to adhere and ride smoothly up and down the window. Blades normally will chatter or bounce on the windshield if there is not enough water on the window. If there is enough water, the only thing I can think of is the "hold down spring" on the wiper arm. That is supposed to create tension to hold the blade down to get a good sweep of the windshield.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If they're the OEM blades, try something else. My brand new ones on a 4 month old car chattered and streaked. The current ones have been on there over a year with no issues. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did the passenger wiper blade arm somehow get bent? Maybe that could be causing the issue on that side.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I wondered about the arm getting bent. Maybe that happened when they replaced the blades the first time. Like I stated, I NEVER had that issue with the old ones; no matter how little moisture there was on the windshield. If its wet enough out to use 'em they shouldn't chatter. And it doesn't matter about the highway speed either. It chatters when the car ain't moving. And BTW, thanks for the quick responses guys. I think I will be taking it in and getting them to do some serious examination of parts.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

The angle is too severe on one side of the blade, which doesn't allow the blade to flip to the other edge on the one side. Grab your blade/ wiper arm and twist it until it lays on the glass at closer to a 90 degree angle.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is very common for a wiper arm to develop a 'twist'
This will result in the wiper chattering in one direction, either the down swipe or the upswipe.

Using a Crecsent (sp?) wrench, adjust the jaws closed to the wiper arm (not blade, the arm is what the blade attached to) and twist it in one direction or the other depending on the sweep.

The blade must hit the glass center so it can trail the arm in each sweep direction.....if the blade can't trail, it will lead the arm and chatter.
The wiper arm is spring steel so it can take a fair amount of twist to get it lined up.....enouph so that you may think you are about to damage it.....be persistant but not brutal......BTW....this works every time.

I've had arms come out of the package twisted...not uncommon but the new wave mechanics out there don't engage their brain very often.....very disapointing for an old wrench (me) to hear stories like this....something so simple is eluding a 'certified' (read useless formality) mechanic.

Rob.......Feel free to ask questions if my response wasn't detailed enouph BTW.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

That is so cool guys!! If the wife didn't have the car I'ld be down there right now doing that!!! I will let you know how it goes when I try that. It is the upswing that it does it on so I am confident that it needs that little twist. BTW I am still not tired of looking at the front end of my car. Its the neatest looking frontend of any car out there right now. It will never get dated like KIA's or Hyundai's will I you ask me.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So. The wife gets home, I whip downstairs with the knuckle-buster and a rag and give the arm a twist as per the above instructions. I figure the next morning on my way to work I will know if the problem is fixed. Wouldn't you know it gets clear, sunny and so cold for the next 4 days that the only thing that chatters are my teeth!! Finally yesterday morning it rains ( I never would have believed I would be hoping for rain!) and guess what?; NO CHATTER!! Thanks to all of you for the input.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad to help......that would've driven me bonkers from the git go.....you are very patient.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip - I wouldn't have thought of this either.


----------

